

Ask HN: HN Badges for sale? - maverick2

I&#x27;ve been on HN for quite sometime, it is probably my most frequented aggregator. What keeps me hooked is the quality of comments and the content.<p>So it crossed my mind, what if I am in a public space(small town bar, airport etc) and I can know if some person around is from HN community then may be we can have a chat about some relevant topic. 
So a badge worn on bag etc will be helpful?
or
How about an app to wear virtual badges, and people can see around what kind of folks are in their vicinity. Then have an online chat and if interested meetup too.
======
Catalyst4NaN
I think this would be really cool. I've found that anyone who i've met IRL and
is a HN reader we're at least a little bit interesting

